# Audible Physics XR6.5M & XR3M



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

*Audible Physics XR Duo First Impressions*


*Head Unit:*
Pioneer DEX-P99RS
*Front Stage Amps:*
Twister F2-190 – XR3M
Twister F2 – 300 – XR6.5M
*Sub Stage Amp:*
Kicker 10DX1000.1
*Subwoofer:*
ED 11Kv2 10” D4 .5^ft Sealed

I was finally able to install the Audible Physics XR6.5M & XR3M drivers in my truck and have a listen. I used some pink noise to do a little level matching of the gains on the amps. I double checked output with test tones and a SPL meter with all settings flat on my head unit. Just for fun and to find a base for the system I decided to use the ‘Auto-Tune’ feature of the P99. I chose to use ‘Custom Network’ rather than the ‘Auto-Network’ setting. Crossovers were set following from low to high (Subwoofer Pass - 80hz / 18db) (Midbass 80db / 18db – 315hz / 24db) (Midrange 315hz / 18db – Pass) and pressed the ‘Start’ button to begin the tuning. When the ‘Auto-Tune’ was completed I popped in the set-up disk from Rockford Fosgate for the 360.2. This contains a track that plays Left Channel – Center Channel – Right Channel to fine tune the TA and levels for each driver. I find this track to be a real help in getting my imaging where I want it. When set to repeat the track you can tune the TA and driver levels until the presence and soundstage are at an optimum before dropping in any source material for a listening session. At this point all I’ve heard is pink noise and the channel separation track with voices.

*Sources:*
Diana Krall
Michael Buble
Focal Demo Disk
Alpine’s Speed of Sound Disk
Acoustic Alchemy
Kaskade
Armin Van Buuren
Sade

I turned the volume to a respectable level of 40 on the P99 then popped in the Michael Buble CD and waited for ‘Feeling Good’ to start. This song starts a little soft with a full orchestra and builds to a climax at the point where he begins to sing. As I listened I felt a smile slowly begin to grow. I could feel the hair on the back of my neck begin to tingle as the orchestra grew more intense. At the climax and Michael began to sing I was in complete amazement. Never before had this CD in my truck sounded this good. The headroom was fantastic. The soundstage was forward and revealing. I was engulfed in what I remembered from the concert I saw when this song opened. It was so realistic and open I felt I was there again. I had bass on my dash like never before. The blending of the XR6.5M and the XR3M worked seamlessly. I closed my eyes and could feel the music. As I sat I could point to each instrument on the stage. I could pick out exactly where the musicians were located. Which musician sat behind the other and to which side of the stage. Michael’s voice was centered and exact. The music seemed to flow from a point about 2 feet in front of my windshield and located about center of the height between my dashboard and my rear view mirror. I had to only lower the 16khz .5db & 20khz 1db to smooth a little off the top end.

Next I popped in the Focal Demo Disk and listened to each recording. I made a slight adjustment to the TA by moving the right side XR3M almost 1.5” farther away. This made for a more exact centered location for every track played. I listened with a more critical ear and found each track to be above my expectations. The detail in the recordings came out and I heard more from each than I’ve heard before. These drivers were performing just as Mark had explained and promised they would.

I ran thru the Sade, Diana Krall, Acoustic Alchemy and the Alpine Demo Disk and each was just as impressive as they other samples before. It came time for a little more volume and to stretch the limits of the system with some heavier bass and sustained high ends. Armin Van Buuren was sampled at a volume of 48 and each of his tracks were clear and focused. For the finale I popped in Kaskade ‘I Rememeber – ft. Deadmau5’ and turned the knob until I was at 54. Again this song starts soft and slow. When it finally did come into the main sense of the song I was in heaven. I had a SQ system playing a song with heavy bass and an upper midrange at a volume most would run from and the drivers were not even breaking a sweat. The highs were rolling off smoothly and again everything blended perfectly.

I can’t really put into words at this writing what my impressions are with this first of many listening and tuning sessions. I can say they live up to everything Mark promised and then some more. Being able to transition from critical reference material to less than mainstream jazz, classical and R&B all the way to club tracks without making an adjustment was indeed a pleasure. I’d surely have to describe them as detailed yet warm. They blend together better than any driver combination I’ve used in the past. Airy and defined with the ability to be very versatile in the ability to move from one genre of music to another. I look forward to some additional impressions from other users and hear their remarks. I also know I’m going to enjoy the next few days of tweaking and tuning this system.

Chuck


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice write up. I love tuning sessions. In the end it's all about the music.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

BTW:

NO MORE TWEETERS!

Chuck


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Great first impression Chuck. Nice write up.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

any pictures of your install? are all the speakers IB? any enclosures? 

it sounds like you are extremly satisfied - and thats all i can read about the reviews of these things anywhere. i would love to hear what these are capable of for sure!

great write up, i would just love to see pictures and more specifics on what was done with the installation and enlcosure types.

cheers!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Doors were deadened like hell with 2 layers to the outer skin and 1 layer to the inner. Doors panel itself got 1 layer or deadener. XR3M's are IB in the dash.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Lies. Prove it. Come to Alabama next month on the 16th. I'll be there... But I won't answer my phone. 




Nice write up. I know t ain't easy to write a thorough review, so props, yo!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

As soon as I can hear the mosquito and hear the bass in the ripple of water my system will be tuned and ready for the gtg.

Chuck


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i say you post pics anyway


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Lol. Jurassic lunch, I presume...
Someone's been hanging out with Mark too much. Has he introduced you to his equestrian loving friend across the street?

Bwwwwaaaahhahahahahahahaha. I kid, Mark, I kid.


----------



## aeon (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice review!

Finally was able to mount mine on last night.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I refuse to be told this set-up sounds........"nice"

Tomorrow I finish the amp rack, distro blocks, new RCA's and find a small rattle I heard. Then the backseat goes back in and the truck goes in for a detail. All amps will be Twister and I'm looking for a sub to complete the install.

Chuck


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

bikinpunk said:


> Lol. Jurassic lunch, I presume...
> Someone's been hanging out with Mark too much. Has he introduced you to his equestrian loving friend across the street?
> 
> Bwwwwaaaahhahahahahahahaha. I kid, Mark, I kid.


 LOL

That darn mosquito. LOL I know i drove you guys crazy with that Jurassic Lunch and mosquito, but that was the plan.


----------



## unemployedconsumer (Sep 24, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> Doors were deadened like hell with 2 layers to the outer skin and 1 layer to the inner. Doors panel itself got 1 layer or deadener. XR3M's are IB in the dash.
> 
> Chuck


So XR3M in stock locations pointing up at the windshield? I may have to play with mine a little more before glassing my a pillars but right now on axis i'm loving these speakers as well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> I refuse to be told this set-up sounds........"nice"
> 
> Tomorrow I finish the amp rack, distro blocks, new RCA's and find a small *rattle* I heard. Then the backseat goes back in and the truck goes in for a detail. All amps will be Twister and I'm looking for a sub to complete the install.
> 
> Chuck


you can bet that once I hear a rattle, I won't shut up about it until you fix it. lol.


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow. This is great to hear. I talked to Mark at length after discovering Audible Physics from a reference in a thread I posted asking for help with finding a good three inch driver. I discovered that he and I have very similar tastes and experience in car audio. After some lengthy discussions, I was pleasantly surprised to find how extensive his experience is with many brands of car audio, and pleased to find that he openly discusses his product among the other offerings, without disparaging any, and while pointing out the relative strong points of each. 

After consulting with Mark I look forward to implementation of a system in my G35 based on the XR series. Though my door takes a three-way setup, I will be using the XR3M in the stock mid locations (sans tweeter) and also in the stock center speaker location. I will be using the XR6M in the front mid-bass application, and in the rear doors in a wide band application, which I think will demonstrate the versatility of these wide-band drivers. I will use the JBL MS8 for DSP and interface with the factory unit. I am still trying to decide on either JL HD600/4 and 900/5 or Alpine PDX M6 and F6 amplification. Based on the information in two threads on subs, I am narrowing down sub selections to complement the XR's, trying to decide between a sealed sub or IB implementation.

The expertise and experience resident here on DIYMA, and the information in excellent reviews like this one, is invaluable in making equipment selections among the wide variety of equipment available.

Your review makes me glad I made the choice I did for the XR line, and I can't wait to get them installed after hearing your description, since you described well the type of benefits I am anticipating from the line.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> you can bet that once I hear a rattle, I won't shut up about it until you fix it. lol.


If I'm not there......I didn't cure the rattle. Do you know how hard it is to drive down the road with music at 128db trying to find a rattle? Crawling to the rear passenger seat while on I-285 doing 75mph is a circus act to say the least.

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

*Installed XR3M:*









Chuck


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I want the Twisters back.... 

more pics of the install.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

DAT said:


> I want the Twisters back....
> 
> more pics of the install.


Don't think that one will happen, unless you trade them for some Sinfoni


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Audible Physics said:


> Don't think that one will happen, unless you trade them for some Sinfoni




Damn I guess I better return the 4 channel to him then


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey SynRG can't wait to see your G35 when you get these bad boys set up. Let me know what you end up doing for amps. I have 2 PDX F-4's (love them so far) in my BMW 323Ci convertible with the MS-8 and MB Quart QSD's in all of the stock locations running all active and a Polk MM 10 running IB in the ski pass thru. I wish I could find a way to do a center channel. I would love to replace my front tweeter with these 3" monsters too and get the MS-8 really working at it's best. I have seen some pretty big A pillar pods done in a BMW 3 series but I am afraid that some low life will steal them or the car with them. :bigcry:


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

TheHulk9er said:


> Hey SynRG can't wait to see your G35 when you get these bad boys set up. Let me know what you end up doing for amps. I have 2 PDX F-4's (love them so far) in my BMW 323Ci convertible with the MS-8 and MB Quart QSD's in all of the stock locations running all active and a Polk MM 10 running IB in the ski pass thru. I wish I could find a way to do a center channel. I would love to replace my front tweeter with these 3" monsters too and get the MS-8 really working at it's best. I have seen some pretty big A pillar pods done in a BMW 3 series but I am afraid that some low life will steal them or the car with them. :bigcry:


I can't wait either. But I'll have to, working too much overtime lately. Hopefully you won't see them at all, they will be in the stock locations, totally stealth. I have settled on a 12" Flatlyne being manufactured as I type probably, should get it this week. Mark heard some at SBN and told me about them, and thought they would complement the XR's well (too bad Audible Physics doesn't have a sub offering). Your setup is remarkably close to mine. 

I am still unsettled as to amps, and I have a thread that I hoped would stimulate comparison of the JL HD, PDX Gen II, and Zed, but there hasn't been much activity so far. Glad to hear you like the Alpine, would like to hear more detail about them. One day it seems the JL would be best, other days the Alpine seems to be the thing, others the Zed....really having trouble with that decision. And then there may be the wild card that I just don't know about. I do want a small footprint, maximum SQ. If anyone is using any of these amps on the XR's I would love to hear about it.

OP: can you give more detail about the Twister amps, not familiar with those. Did you have those, or did you choose them for the XR's?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ buy the JL if you have the coin. 
Why? I don't know... I just like 'em. They work well for me. I've 3 of them and my bitone processor under my front seats.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

DAT said:


> I want the Twisters back....
> 
> more pics of the install.


More pics as soon as the Twister F4-380 arrives. I want to complete the amp install so you see a full complement of Twisters powering the system. F4-380 bridged to the XR6.5M / F2-300 to the XR3M / F2-190 bridged to the sub. I may wait until I get back to Atlanta area to have the install completed. I talked with Jeff Smith and want him to help me with a glassed sub enclosure for the rear.

Chuck


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

So is the Twister a Steg product? Saw those at Sinsheim a few years back, pretty solid product as I recall.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

SynRG said:


> So is the Twister a Steg product? Saw those at Sinsheim a few years back, pretty solid product as I recall.


They are of Mr. Mosconi's design. He designed the Steg amps and the Audio System amps and yep the Mosconi amps. And from my understanding the Audio System X-ion amps are the Twister amp with a few changes, new heat sink move the fans to the side (like this one clear look) etc....,

I really like these amps very clean and dynamic.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Posted this in another thread ; it's from a German Magazine: 









Klang = SQ (details in the music)
Leistung = Performance (power)
Ausstattung = Settings (Xover, EQ)
Verarbeitung = Quality (Construction, reliability)
48 is really good - 20 is below average 

Seems like they did improve the old design with the X-ion clearly better in every aspect... 

Kelvin


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

hmmmmm not sure about their ratings as they rate the X-ion 160.4 above the Mosconi AS100.4 and a few others on the list above the Mosconi that I have test along with the Mosconi and I have to his agree with a few of them. Nice amps, but not at the level of the Mosconi.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Audible Physics said:


> hmmmmm not sure about their ratings as they rate the X-ion 160.4 above the Mosconi AS100.4 and a few others on the list above the Mosconi that I have test along with the Mosconi and I have to his agree with a few of them. Nice amps, but not at the level of the Mosconi.


It's just that they tested the AS100.4 instead of the AS200.4 - I can assure you that if it was the AS200.4, it would have been above the X-ion  
Performance made the difference between the X-ion and the AS, SQ wise, the Mosconi is better by 1 point 

Kelvin


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

req said:


> it sounds like you are extremly satisfied - and thats all i can read about the reviews of these things anywhere. i would love to hear what these are capable of for sure!


You will on Sunday


----------



## ArG218 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just install XR3m and XR6M in my 2nd system...

Cant wait after break in and tuning...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

ArG218 said:


> Just install XR3m and XR6M in my 2nd system...
> 
> Cant wait after break in and tuning...



Very Nice A-pillar Install.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

SynRG said:


> So is the Twister a Steg product? Saw those at Sinsheim a few years back, pretty solid product as I recall.


I have used a STEG ( big balls amp with POWER ), and I have used a Twister ( very detailed and clean sounding ), and now listening to a Mosconi AS200.2 ( very nice sounding and mucho POWER ) but not a super big fan of the Plastic covers over the wire connections.

But Damn Nice amps....

Might be selling a few TWISTER amps real soon as I am designing the amp rack for my SUV and don't need a **** load of amps sitting around.


----------



## brocken (Apr 26, 2010)

DAT said:


> Very Nice A-pillar Install.


+1!
Do you have any details on the pillar build? We love to learn how people make kick ass stuff.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

ArG218 said:


> Just install XR3m and XR6M in my 2nd system...
> 
> Cant wait after break in and tuning...


Now that is hot. The French stitching on them looks amazing. All in the finish work. Bad finishing/wrapping can make a great fab job look like crap. But wow that is top notch! Man make me want to have some stitch mine now:worried:.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Audible Physics said:


> Now that is hot. The French stitching on them looks amazing. All in the finish work. Bad finishing/wrapping can make a great fab job look like crap. But wow that is top notch! Man make me want to have some stitch mine now:worried:.


You can stitch mine........


----------



## ArG218 (Sep 2, 2009)

Audible Physics said:


> Now that is hot. The French stitching on them looks amazing. All in the finish work. Bad finishing/wrapping can make a great fab job look like crap. But wow that is top notch! Man make me want to have some stitch mine now:worried:.


just send your pillar here to Indo and I stich for you 
I add some more photo :


----------

